# A GREAT site for crochet



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I found this site tonight . Very bright and eyecatching-and some great patterns.

http://www.enfys.me.uk/

YES -it seems to work.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG
this is awesome


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thnx for new and interesting site - beautiful work. Love the flowers with background incorporated..so clever.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link. 

It has some lovely crotat patterns as well. They are hard to find.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this great crochet site!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, some good patterns. I've never heard of crotat before, but it's obviously been around for a long time. Always wanted to learn tatting, but never did; maybe I'll give this a try, though. Definitely looks interesting.


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Betty2012 said:


> Yes, some good patterns. I've never heard of crotat before, but it's obviously been around for a long time. Always wanted to learn tatting, but never did; maybe I'll give this a try, though. Definitely looks interesting.


I don't know if you noticed on the site, but there is a free e book on learning how to crotat. There are only a couple of stitches you have to learn to be able to apply it to the patterns they have on site.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty.


----------

